# Reed switches...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Another from the link provided by Montoya..

http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/r3115.html

Will they work? lol

Scott


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

They are supposed to work pretty good if you place them right....the problem seems to come when you run super magnets on your cars as they might pick up the other adjoining lane...or that some of the older cars might not trip them at all...

I havent tried them yet...this is only based on what I have read...

It seems like a good solution VS a hacking in a dead rail ,or photo cell set up ,as they only need to be placed below the track...hopefully someone who uses them will chime in...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=164108


----------

